# Delta Lathe



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to start turning and am interested in buying a used lathe. 
What are your opinions on the quality, value, etc of this lathe?
Thank you for any advice that you might offer. 


Delta Wood Lathe $580
http://erie.craigslist.org/tls/4846675490.html


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks like a clone of a jet 1236. Which can be bought new for about $900 that delta has VS which is really nice. If you could get it for about $400-450 I would go for it. For $580 I'd pass. Edit I did some more reading poor quality. Parts no longer made. Breaks a lot. I'd pass unless like 100 dollars


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

It is most definitely NOT a clone of the Jet 1236. It is much closer in capability to the Jet 1440, but still a much different design. Ordinarily, I would have said to not get that model because of the problems with the Reeves drive and the fact that replacement pulleys are no longer available, *BUT* since the owner has converted it to an electronic variable speed drive, it looks like an outstanding deal. The lathe is a very solid and rugged design (other than the Reeves drive). I have owned that model for eleven years and I can definitely recommend it if you like the condition that this one is in. Even though I own two other lathes (Robust American Beauty and Jet mini), I'm still keeping my Delta 1440 Iron Bed. I am also in the process of converting mine to electronic variable speed.

BTW, any potential repair parts that you might need are standard off-the-shelf items.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the info. The lathe is over a 1 1/2 hour drive for me. I am planning on calling the owner this morning and try toschedule a time to view it. Although it may be sold by the time I can get up there, as I average 60-72 hours a week at work. That is more than I was planning to spend on my first lathe, and I was thinking I could get one for around $200-$300. But the only ones I see in that price range look like junk with a single pipe for the base. 
This one does look solid and if it looks and runs good, I may have to splurge. 
Thanks again


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Ask him to describe exactly what he did to convert it to variable speed. Since the original motor can't be used, it would mean that he would need to have installed either a three phase motor and a variable frequency drive or a DC motor and a variable voltage drive. Most likely it is the latter as that would be the cheapest way to go. It would also require new fixed pulleys with at least two steps to have adequate torque at the low end. If he says that he used the existing pulleys, that would be a deal breaker. Doing a proper conversion on that type of lathe is not a trivial matter so I would want to know the full story. Ask about the real speed range. He says 0 to 2700, but I would not believe the minimum speed to be usable below about 200 RPM.

After looking at the specs he states about the motor, those are the numbers for the original single phase AC motor. After thinking about it, I am a bit more skeptical than I was originally. If he did a first class job, then he will be eager to go into details about all of the stuff that he did. If he threw something together then he might be trying to get rid of it.

If you wind up looking at it, make sure that he either demos turning something or allows you to turn something. If I were the buyer, I have a lot of experience and would be able to quickly determine if this is worth buying. If you are brand new to turning, making that determination is not an easy thing. Just as a point of reference in price, when I bought that model lathe eleven years ago, I believe the list price was around $700 so his price is definitely on the high side unless he has put a lot of money into the conversion to variable speed and from the pictures, I don't see that. See if he will take the cover off the back of the headstock and send you a picture of the new belt drive that he installed. I would like to see it and then I could give you a better evaluation.

For the price range that you are considering, Harbor Freight has a couple decent lathes that you might consider as a starter lathe for half the cost. Also don't overlook getting a mini lathe. In the real world, most things can be done on a mini lathe. I bought my mini lathe AFTER having a full sized lathe simply for the convenience and wound up using the mini most of the time.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bill, I can't thank you enough for the detailed info. I plan on calling him this morning, but I think I will wait until 9am as I don't want to disturb eir lathes but was skepticalanyones sleep. 
If it doesn't work out, I am glad that you have mentioned that the Harbor Freight might be a good starter lathe. I was wondering about them, but was skeptical. 
I might just go that direction to avoid getting into something that may not be what it is said to be.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I called the guy and he said he used the same motor with a Rockler variable speed control. 3" pulley with 28" belt. He sounded as though he just rigged it up enough to turn. He didn't want to go into detail about the conversion. 
I think I might pass. 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of the problems were with the reeves drive. He removed the reeves drive, but you need stepped pulleys to get proper torque. If he wouldn't go in to detail about the conversion, he clearly didn't do a good job. This machine is going to be one headache after the next. He is probably selling it because it doesn't have enough torque to turn anything. Since there are loose wires running everywhere and the variable speed box is sitting loose on top of the headstock. I think he just did a poor job at rigging it up. A jet 1442 is much heavier duty.


----------

